# Hello, and looking for South FL mice breeders



## KimMouse (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking into getting a male mouse soon...I had them as kids and also after college. They were the best little pets... if anyone knows of any south Florida breeders, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

(Bump)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

